# Is the Bionic Dead in the Water?



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

*Was the Bionic Worth it?*​
*Are You Happy with Your Purchase*

Yes5366.25%No2733.75%


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

It seems like Verizon lost interest in this phone almost as soon as it was released, and with the locked bootloader, devs shied away from it, and what few there are, some are now leaving altogether. These things might not concern your average phone user, but to those of us who hang out here, it might make a difference. How does everyone else feel? Still happy with your purchase, or do you wish you had waited for something else?


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm still happy with my purchase. Reguardless of what moto phone I get, the bootloader is still going to be locked. I'm a big fan of moto phones even with the locked bootloader so as long as I purchase moto phones I'll just have to deal with them. It would be nice for them to unlock them in the near future but I'm sure that's just wishful thinking on my part. As far as developmement, the devs have been pretty quick to bring out new rom's, themes, and add-ons. It is still a pretty new phone and we already have a decent amount of extras to flash and customize. With the release of other phones shortly after the bionic, there's no wonder some of the devs have went in that direction. I'm sure they'll be back on the bionic side after tinkering with the less fortunate lol because in my eyes (and with a little hands-on) the Bionic is still a much better phone than the Razr.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

If they would unlock the bootloader, like they said they would (thanks, Moto), it would make a world of difference, imo.


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm quite happy with mine. It doesn't have the range of ROMs and customization options that my Thunderbolt had, but I ended up going through 3 warranty replacements on it before I got Verizon to switch me to a Bionic. The Bionic battery life is much better, the radio works much better for data and voice, and the Motorola hardware has always been solid for me from the OG Droid on up.

As for it's future, the Theory team is working hard on an ICS port and even Motorola has said it's going to be getting it within the next 4-6 months (odds are, after we have decent ROMs for it from the developer community). It's a pain that the bootloader isn't unlocked or currently unlockable, but after my experience with the TBolt, I'll stick with my Motorola!


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd like to think No, but the reality is that it's pretty much dead. There was so much hype surrounding this phone and as soon as it came. It's seemed to have left. I"m actually happy with this phone, yeah I wish it didn't have the stupid blur but it's not the worse thing in the world and as soon as I have some time I will re root it and most likely toss the blur. I know a few other people who have the Bionic and are actually really happy about it. Since the update and patching the camera I loved the phone even more. I know alot of people bawk about the screen but I have no complaints, battery life is decent (better then the thunderbolt), it's fast, sound quality has never been an issue, nor has 4G.


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

I am happy with my purchase for the most part. I have run several different ROM's on it with great success. Currently, I got back to the OTA path and have been running stock/rooted just to get back to basics. I miss the unlocked bootloader of my Incredible and would love to see that happen with this phone. It is unfortunate that we lose devs to the flavor of the week, but we still have some working hard on this phone. ICS is really what I am looking forward to trying with full data and a working camera. I use DroidHackers safestrapped port often and really like it a lot. I won't lie and say I didn't want to bail for the Gnex. If I had the cash I may have done so already. Time to be patient and see what is brought to the community by the great devs we have.


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

Well I'm still happy and when ICS comes to bionic it will make you drool. I'm using it now and think my bionic came alive

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## alastrionia (Jul 4, 2011)

I haven't regretted this purchase, not once.
Locked Bootloader - meh - is it REALLY that important?
depends on how picky you are over that fact.

custom roms run beautifully and have a range of options and features
with the 5.9.901 update and getting roms running properly, it's a beauty to behold.

ya other devs may have left, and to each their own

Dhacker is working hard on ICS for us
and when it's complete, it'll be toe to toe with the Nexus

this is my phone for the next 2 years, and I'm going to make the best of it


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I jumpdd and got the nexus and ....well the support is vast...but the phone i got was a little buggy....i still use the bionic frlmm time to time ....my point is i have both... so its pretty awsome!


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

It took months before development really took off on my d2 BUT this time it's different. There's too many phones and not enough devs. I don't think we're dead but I don't think we have too much to look forward to until something very big happens like ics, cm9 or even 7 with working 4G. My 2nd bionic will arrive today and if there's issues with my new one i am moving on.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

When I bought this phone it was solid as a rock, i could only hope people didn't have the issues that i'm not having, I'm on my second bionic...but only because i was using the gps app and at 169mph it came out of my pocket and said FJKDSLF YOU!


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

I was a little pissed off earlier because of the development situation but I am calm now. We do have some solid roms. Eclipse and the ICS rom are still supported. We have some nice options, I would just hate for development to dwindle away totally. I am hopeful that things will continue. When I had the fascinate development kept on going and that was a pretty dead and horrible phone...there is still development to this day.

The bionic is great as stock since the update. Motorola really did fix things. This its a solid device.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## lsdozer (Sep 22, 2011)

At first I was unhappy with the bionic. Had lots of troubles switching between 4g/3g/1g , but now that I am on .901, it really does seem much better. I do feel like the nexus is getting all the attention now, and i hope improvements dont stop all together. But if they do, then I guess I will be happy with what I have. After all Eclipse, Liberty and Th3ory are pretty sweet.


----------



## Nicelysedated (Dec 24, 2011)

I hope its not dead in the water, this sucker came with a 2yr contract.....

As long as it runs ICS with the same smoothness as gingerbread I can't see what more I would want it to do. It makes calls, surfs the web ridiculously fast, and is rock solid stable now (after .901). It has every feature I could conceivably want in a phone. The Razr lacks a removable battery which is a deal breaker (no extended battery marries you to a wall charger w/ 4g) and the Nexus lacks an SD card slot (really!? WTF!).

I'm sure the data issue forced a few devs away, and the locked bootloader did the same, but it really is a nice piece of hardware post .901.

And yes, the Bionic will die in water!


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Nicelysedated said:


> I hope its not dead in the water, this sucker came with a 2yr contract.....
> 
> As long as it runs ICS with the same smoothness as gingerbread I can't see what more I would want it to do. It makes calls, surfs the web ridiculously fast, and is rock solid stable now (after .901). It has every feature I could conceivably want in a phone. The Razr lacks a removable battery which is a deal breaker (no extended battery marries you to a wall charger w/ 4g) and the Nexus lacks an SD card slot (really!? WTF!).
> 
> ...


 i found out in dies on sport bikes at 169mph...the gps app made me do it...and it jumped out..t


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Nicelysedated said:


> The Razr lacks a removable battery which is a deal breaker (no extended battery marries you to a wall charger w/ 4g) and the Nexus lacks an SD card slot (really!? WTF!).


No changeable battery, I definitely agree with, and I initially felt the same way about no SD card. However, with more stuff moving to the cloud, I see the logic behind it. I have access to more of my photos, and music then ever, and I still have 20 gigs of space left on my Nexus.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Nov 11, 2011)

I am very happy with my purchase now, after the .901 update. No issues and doing everthing I need to do. To bad it wasn't running the .901 update out of the box. As the handset stands now it holds it's own against most compitition. IMHO.

Development beyond root access (to get rid of Blur/Bloatware) is not that important to me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

ICS is gonna be the dealmaker for this phone.

Once that happens, if we get an unlocked bootlaoder, that will literally be the icing on the cake....


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm glad I bought my Bionic full retail, so I don't have to be locked into it for 2 years. I bought the GNex, and haven't given my Bionic a thought since that day.

But now I have the Bionic, two desktop docks, car dock, extra extended battery, etc. that I'll probably end up putting on eBay or Craig's List.

If there was some promise to the Bionic really getting ICS I might hold off, but I seriously doubt that it will happen.


----------



## dirtmaster88 (Oct 10, 2011)

I really want and try to enjoy the phone but I think I was was just too spoiled coming from an htc evo on Sprint with oodles of rom and kernel selections. I do however like the build quality of the bionic and the pentile screen has really grown on me since I first got it. That being said, I think I'd be happier if I had the gnex but for cost reasons I'm sticking with the bionic for now.


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm really happy with this phone, especially paired with a lapdock! I've had an Eris, Incredible, Fascinate, Charge and now this and I can honestly say that I've enjoyed it more than any other phone I've ever owned. As far as development goes, there are so many "high end" devices being released on such a frequent basis nowadays the developers are spread thin. Take a look around other forums, you'll notice a lot of threads like this. Likely, the good 'ol days of countless developers and several new roms a week are over. I'm really thankful for what we've got and would take the quality of the roms we have over quantity any day.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

If I switch for some reason it would probably be back to HTC because their phones always get great developer support. But the rezound and tb did not impress me...and the rezound seems to be having trouble getting perm root. Bionic is tops for me right now though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes I agree that development is spread thin amongst many different phones. Gotta love fragmentation, lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mr2324jgf (Dec 2, 2011)

Rezound got bootloader unlocked today... starting to be convoluted on who to blame eh? They've dropped this phone in price, rendering it untradeable and they're still keeping it locked down. I don't effing understand. Please moto/vzw, for the love of jesus and everything that is holy, unlock this phone, like now... please...


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I kinda feel slapped in the face. Bionic was touted as the machine to rule all machines. Hyped for 8 months. Then 4 months after the release it's the red headed step child at Motorola thanks the Razr. The constant data drops are quite annoying too. I own both the Nexus and Bionic. Side by side the bionic loses data all the time requiring multiple reboots to get it back while my Nexus hasn't dropped once. This is my second bionic and still the same problem. I haven't tried all the leaks, mainly cuz I wanna stay on the correct upgrade path. Plus I feel I shouldn't have to do that to get a reliable data connection. And Im sorry but after using a Nexus its not hard to see why the devs are leaving. There hasn't even been a .893 fxz to restore back if something gets borked. I used to be a big Moto fan. Loved my Droid X. But this phone has definitely changed my mind about Moto. And they won't ever unlock that bootloader. And Verizon can't be blamed for that. Verizon had no problem allowing Nexus on their network with an unlockable bootloader. And nearly all Htc and Samsung phones can be unlocked. I don't mean to piss anyone off. Truly love all you guys, just wanted to put my two cents in.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

mr2324jgf said:


> I kinda feel slapped in the face. Bionic was touted as the machine to rule all machines. And they won't ever unlock that bootloader.


I agree. The X never got unlocked, and I don't see it happening for the Bionic, either. It's all about the kernels, and we're stuck with the one Moto gave us.


----------



## mr2324jgf (Dec 2, 2011)

We need to start an Occupy Motorola camp....


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

it sucks because motorola makes well built phones. and they have finally improved their software. I have no data drops after the 893 update. but come on moto no one else uses military grade encrypted bootloaders. google better get on that shit.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Stelv said:


> come on moto no one else uses military grade encrypted bootloaders.


I know. Are they afraid we might start liking our phones?


----------



## Soxfan (Sep 29, 2011)

Well, im having to say goodbye to my Bionic. On my second one, which has been recently having data drop issues (today being the straw that broke the bionics back) I added a line and got a Nexus. The funny thing is (My wife didnt think it was funny after I told her....) when I get to the store, its a nationwide outage. At this point, my mind was already in never never Nexus land so I got it anyhow. Waiting patiently to get the Nexus cranking, I was told by the very attractive Verizon saleswoman that it could not be activated, because....yep you guessed it! 4g is down...










So as I type this, my Bionic is sitting here laughing at me and my new Nexus is well...a paperweight until I can get it active (Verizon cant activate any 4g phones right now).

But I say farewell to all my Bionic buddies and wish them well.

P.S. Anyone wanna buy a Moto Bionic with regular and extended battery and 2 docks? Just sayin....


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Soxfan said:


> Well, im having to say goodbye to my Bionic. On my second one, which has been recently having data drop issues (today being the straw that broke the bionics back) I added a line and got a Nexus. The funny thing is (My wife didnt think it was funny after I told her....) when I get to the store, its a nationwide outage. At this point, my mind was already in never never Nexus land so I got it anyhow. Waiting patiently to get the Nexus cranking, I was told by the very attractive Verizon saleswoman that it could not be activated, because....yep you guessed it! 4g is down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See you over in the Nexus section. You're going to love it. Already multiple kernels, and ROMs. It's a flashaholic's dream.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Nothing bad to say about my bionic. The drops have been cured, the battery life is great, and it gave me 4g months before the nexus ever could. Dunno what id do with out it heh. The theory team are great devs, their work is all I/WE need. Flashaholics look down upon it, the rest of the world gawks at it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Zog said:


> the rest of the world gawks at it.


Wish I had your optimism.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

mines going in the fireplace, I'm running out of firewood and I think the gorilla glass will burn nice. Or I'm gonna take it to the hills and light it the fuc* up with my ar-15. Still no gps lock and no 3g or 4g on my replacement I got yesterday. I'm mad as hell right now. and this bionic is why, the rezound just got a bootloader crack, the nexus dev section makes me very jealous, once I can get rid of this piece I will, I'm going to SCREAM at verizon tomorrow, they better fix this or I'll pay the 350 to get out of my contract, I did it with at&t so its no thing to do it again. Grrrrrr.
The Rezound got an unlocked bootloader? more people have the bionic I guarantee it, no one cares about it though, its a solid phone(if you get it to work), If you knowingly buy a phone with a locked BL you would expect build quality or something to be next on the list. I guarantee if this BL was to be unlocked it would be unstoppable, but as it is right now, they are just trying to get as many suckers to hold onto these things as they can, well not me motherfuc*ers, I'm out asap. F-you moto, google, your a bunch of pus*ies, verizon can suck it., pffft, the rezound got unlocked before our bionics, thats just great. <I will probably be joining the rezound or gnex crowd (even though i think the gnex is ugly) I can't stand to look at another broken bionic right now, motorola quality used to be the ish, now, its awful, we need to show them that if they wan't us to buy from them they can't encrypt, sorry for the novel and the rant but I'm so pissed right now I can't see straight. Still love you guys though.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Why don't you tell us how you really feel Terry. Enough of this beating around the bush.  LOL


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I know. Are they afraid we might start liking our phones?


I know right. Moto is taking the openness out of Android...which is the best part! But I love my lapdock so I will keep my bionic for right now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

The lapdock is definitely cool. I got one for my wife, for her birthday, and she loves it.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey gnex has issues too....bionic might get re activated!.......we until I get may adb fully installed most likely sunday!


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I wont complain. I just bought a bunch of accessories for cheap because of this fact.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

chefb said:


> Hey gnex has issues too!


Yeah, but neglect isn't one of them.


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

so i swapped my inc2 + $100 for a brand new bionic on craigslist last week. i am a long time htc/sense user. have had inc1 and inc2 both rooted for a loong time with about every rom imaginable. i have to say, i didnt think i would like the moto blur (or whatever it's called lol)...but this phone has proven me wrong. i always thought the dual core was over rated (even though i've never had one), and was skeptical about a big screen. but i must admit, i actually love this phone. i have an upgrade available as of today, but i dont think i'm going to use it on another phone. im going to ride this 4g dual core beast out for a while, and see what the next round of phones brings (shouldnt be long, what...2 months?) seems to me that most of the bionic community is on rootzwiki. so i'll be peeking around. going to ride it stock for a while, until i feel the need to root. cheers!


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

cvo515 said:


> so i swapped my inc2 + $100 for a brand new bionic on craigslist last week. i am a long time htc/sense user. have had inc1 and inc2 both rooted for a loong time with about every rom imaginable. i have to say, i didnt think i would like the moto blur (or whatever it's called lol)...but this phone has proven me wrong. i always thought the dual core was over rated (even though i've never had one), and was skeptical about a big screen. but i must admit, i actually love this phone. i have an upgrade available as of today, but i dont think i'm going to use it on another phone. im going to ride this 4g dual core beast out for a while, and see what the next round of phones brings (shouldnt be long, what...2 months?) seems to me that most of the bionic community is on rootzwiki. so i'll be peeking around. going to ride it stock for a while, until i feel the need to root. cheers!


Hey cvo515. Welcome to the bionic club! I remember you from the inc 2. I took a similar path as you from inc2 to bionic. I use to hate blur but it is pretty good now. I miss HTC but the moto its pretty good too.

One word of advice though. If you do root be aware of the encrypted bootloader. It doesn't allow you to manually boot into recovery if you get a boot loop, amongst other things. You will have to sbf/fxz from a PC computer too fix your phone.

I recommend safestrap if flashing roms because it will let you get into recovery by restarting your phone and hitting menu button from boot menu. Webtop doesn't currently work with custom roms in safe strap.

Stock is pretty sweet on this phone though. Congrats on your new device!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

Stelv said:


> Hey cvo515. Welcome to the bionic club! I remember you from the inc 2. I took a similar path as you from inc2 to bionic. I use to hate blur but it is pretty good now. I miss HTC but the moto its pretty good too.
> 
> One word of advice though. If you do root be aware of the encrypted bootloader. It doesn't allow you to manually boot into recovery if you get a boot loop, amongst other things. You will have to sbf/fxz from a PC computer too fix your phone.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Ill keep those things in mind. I've heard of the sbf safestrap stuff for a while on Droid Life...just never used it. Going to see how it goes stock for a while. If I decide to keep this I may root.later. looking forward to seeing ICS on this badboy. Ik it'll be spring time at best...but I can hold off.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## nawdman (Aug 23, 2011)

cvo515 said:


> Thanks man. Ill keep those things in mind. I've heard of the sbf safestrap stuff for a while on Droid Life...just never used it. Going to see how it goes stock for a while. If I decide to keep this I may root.later. looking forward to seeing ICS on this badboy. Ik it'll be spring time at best...but I can hold off.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


I'm running the 12-28-11build of ics and have had 3G since last night

Sent from my Ice Cream Sandwiched Bionic using Tapatalk


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

nawdman said:


> I'm running the 12-28-11build of ics and have had 3G since last night
> 
> Sent from my Ice Cream Sandwiched Bionic using Tapatalk


Very cool. If that becomes stable with functioning camera before the ota comes to ics. Ill root it no doubt.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Yeah, but neglect isn't one of them.


Oh snap! Haha! The man has a point, but how can anyone except cellular junkies truly frown on a 4g dual core device? Sadly this phone has become the red headed step child of the bunch. Everyone needs a punching bag from time to time. I can live with it being mine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Mer2112 (Dec 23, 2011)

With all the talk about updates and changes I can understand why a developer wouldn't want to spend a lot of time until it settles down.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

TeeX said:


> I'm glad I bought my Bionic full retail, so I don't have to be locked into it for 2 years. I bought the GNex, and haven't given my Bionic a thought since that day.
> 
> But now I have the Bionic, two desktop docks, car dock, extra extended battery, etc. that I'll probably end up putting on eBay or Craig's List.
> 
> If there was some promise to the Bionic really getting ICS I might hold off, but I seriously doubt that it will happen.


Motorola and vzw confirmed ics to bionic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## oldguy1950 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think the phone is great! However, I am undecided how to vote in the poll because of the locked bootloader. I may never buy another motorola phone again. When I pay $600 for a device, I want a phone that is mine--not the carrier's and not the manufacturer's. The idea that they own your device and control it and still charge you for the entire manufacturing cost, is ludicrous, anti-American, and a complete ripoff. It turns your investment into an advertising platform for the carrier--which would be OK if the service was free--but it is freaking expensive when you count the phone plan and the data plan (let alone if you actually pay for wi-fi hotspot). Ford doesn't make me wear a sandwich board on my car and pay them a toll every 100 miles. They also don't put a bunch of advertising stuff right in my face and prevent me from removing it on penalty of warranty violation.


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Well said. ^ that guy +1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Yeah, but neglect isn't one of them.


Oh snap!


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Does the nexus rly lack hdmi out? Can its display be output to a tv at higher than 420p?

It lacks an sd card slot as well?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

It can do HDMI out, with an adapter, Don't know about the 420p. As I stated earlier, at first the no SD card was a turn off, but with cloud storage, I have access to more of my pictures, and music then ever, and I still have 20gb of internal space available with the stuff I have loaded onto it.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

I use a lot of cloud storage on my bionic too. but it is not very useful during outages lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jarnoldsr (Aug 18, 2011)

It's not Verizon who lost interest it's the developers and themes that left not a fan of verizon but nobody is left. The roms theory and eclipse are solid but if we get updates we may be screwed

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

jarnoldsr said:


> It's not Verizon who lost interest it's the developers and themes that left not a fan of verizon but nobody is left. The roms theory and eclipse are solid but if we get updates we may be screwed
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Devs lost interest because Verizon forced a locked bootloader. There was only so much these devs could do. Funny I asked dt how close the dev plateau was and everyone flamed me. Seems I was right

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Proxy (Jul 11, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> I'm still happy with my purchase. Reguardless of what moto phone I get, the bootloader is still going to be locked. I'm a big fan of moto phones even with the locked bootloader so as long as I purchase moto phones I'll just have to deal with them. It would be nice for them to unlock them in the near future but I'm sure that's just wishful thinking on my part. As far as developmement, the devs have been pretty quick to bring out new rom's, themes, and add-ons. It is still a pretty new phone and we already have a decent amount of extras to flash and customize. With the release of other phones shortly after the bionic, there's no wonder some of the devs have went in that direction. I'm sure they'll be back on the bionic side after tinkering with the less fortunate lol because in my eyes (and with a little hands-on) the Bionic is still a much better phone than the Razr.


The Bionic is decent, but there is nothing about it that's better than the Razr.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Proxy (Jul 11, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> It can do HDMI out, with an adapter, Don't know about the 420p. As I stated earlier, at first the no SD card was a turn off, but with cloud storage, I have access to more of my pictures, and music then ever, and I still have 20gb of internal space available with the stuff I have loaded onto it.


+1. I'm in the same boat. I really don't even remember it has no removable storage until someone says something about it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

First let me say Verizon didn't force the locked bootloader if the Nexus is unlocked and sold through Verizon, that being said I love the bionic and think the only thing that I can see the nexus has on it is ICS "which the bionic will get" and a unlocked bootloader but the camera is inferior and it lacks hdmi (I'm not buying an"adapter") and micro sd? The Razr really doesn't have anything better that I can see. So yes I'm very happy with my bionic!


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Proxy said:


> +1. I'm in the same boat. I really don't even remember it has no removable storage until someone says something about it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


How does cloud storage work with all of verizons data outages lately







jk

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> How does cloud storage work with all of verizons data outages lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.

Fortunately, the Edsel, uh I mean Bionic, is my wife's so I don't worry about having to mod it a whole lot.

Oh, and I see, in the couple of days since the Rezound has been unlocked, at least four ROMs have already been released.


----------

